# I'm Outta Here!!!



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I'll be off the air for 3 weeks while I go to Italy (Tuscany) for a week, Provance for a few days followed by a few more days in Paris. Hop the train through the tunnel to England to visit family and back home.

Life's tough,
huh  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have a great trip! Stay safe and eat well! Tell us all about it upon your return.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

When I read the title of your thread I thought your were pissed off.

Anyway. have a blast. What a great time of year to be in Provence.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Keep a food journal and maybe you can regale us with poetic descriptions of your meals like Jim.  You'll be moving across several climates. Artichokes in Florence? Eggplants in Provence? Fraises du bois in Paris? Young greens in Britain?

Those of us who enjoy vicarious meals will be waiting, Jock. :lips:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

bon chance mon ami !!. Have a great holiday Jock !!


----------

